# First 5 guitars



## JP Universe (Mar 22, 2011)

Peavey Raptor (Pretty rubbish guitar, got a LOT of play on it)

PRS CE24 (parents present to me for moving away and 1 of the best days of my life 

Washburn WG580 (Really wanted an RG type guitar for cheap, this one had coil splitting 

Jackson Stars Dinky (Amazing price on Ebay OZ so bought it .... excellent guitar, still own it)

Ibanez RG 7620 mod (Time to be with my fave brand of guitar)


----------



## BucketheadRules (Mar 22, 2011)

Dean Baby ML (still have, great guitar)

Swift Jackson RR copy (fucking shit, sold when I got the Ibanez)

Ibanez RG350EX (awesome, still got it and still use it loads)

Vintage V100 (14th birthday present, awesome guitar but I'm going to sell it and get a Burny RLC-70S instead)

PRS SE Soapbar (fantastic guitar but I sold it last year, needed money to buy my V)


----------



## Lankles (Mar 22, 2011)

Torch Vintage Series - Dreadful strat copy. Saw it in the trading post a few times since. Scary. 

Ibanez RG170 - Eventually dismantled itself after I sold it to a friend. 

Fender MIM Fat Strat - Sold to another friend, both now unknown whereabouts.

Schecter 007 Blackjack - Still have, playing doom metal on it. 

Schecter Jeff Loomis C-7FR - Still have, struggling to learn Nevermore songs on it. Intermittently used for terrible unfunny parody power metal.


----------



## Variant (Mar 22, 2011)

Synsonics Terminator (dogshit, short-scale catalog gutiar)

Jackson Dinky Reverse (pre-Fender, put a Jeff beck set in it)

Ibanez Jem 777SK (traded it outright for a brand new RG760BK)

Ibanez RG550RFR (traded it for something like $200 credit on a new guitar like an idiot)

Ibanez RG7620BK (stolen with four other guitars I had at the time)


----------



## BigK (Mar 22, 2011)

Squire Stagemaster - actually had a really nice neck on it, just that everything else was shite.

Schecter 006 elite - I still have it and its one of the best bang for buck guitars ever

ESP SC-600 - I've still got this one absolutely wonderful guitar pretty unique in spec too.

Ibanez RG550 - nice guitar, Just made me realise I hate Floyd's

Maverick Species 1 - Awesome RG style guitar with a set thru neck and recessed tune-o-matic bridge and I've still got it.


----------



## Rook (Mar 22, 2011)

Yamaha Pacifica - I didn't realise how good a choice this was at the time, I just didn't want a Fender haha

Jackson Kelly KE3 - Come on, just look at it! How cool is that for a 14 year old

Jackson SLSMG - Still one of the best guitars I ever bought, unfortunately it has no paint, hardware or electronics at the moment....

Dean Razorback - Don't even bother asking

ESP Eclipse II - Great LP style guitar I bought when I was 17, I was a LOG fan at the time, the rest you can guess haha. I only sold it cos I hardly ever used it once I got my next guitar(s).

(then Jackson RR1, ESP Horizon NT, Ibanez JEM77FP, Music Man JP6, Ibanez UV7BK, Ibanez RG560, Fender USA '57 Reissue Strat)

Whatever next?


----------



## Curt (Mar 22, 2011)

1) Washburn Acoustic(lost in house fire)

2)Cheap HSS strat copy, don't even remember the brand(given to a friend who wanted to start playing)

3)2001 Squier Strat that I eventually modded with an EMG 81/60 set that I had got from the EMG Jim Root giveaway(2nd prize) lost this in a house fire, it was really nice for a squier. ):

4)1984 MIJ Fender E Series strat with Hotrails bridge and duncan SSL-5 middle and neck) GREAT guitar, still have

5) 1990 Ibanez EX360. Pretty nice guitar, could be great with a pickup swap. Uncle gave me this about 2 months ago.

I have always been more focused on amps than guitars.(see amp history thread) But I do really want something that isn't a strat/superstrat. But I'd rather get my built up before I focus on having tons of guitars...


----------



## McBrain (Mar 22, 2011)

Fender US Stratocaster (Bought it new in '97 - Sold it way too cheap)

Schecter C1+ (Put a JB/Jazz set in. Played great, but for some reason I sold it)

Carvin DC127 (Had trouble with the truss-rod and only worked with .09's, so I sold it really cheap)

Ibanez RGA121 (Came to the conclusion that 25.5" was not for me and sold it)

Caparison Horus (Keeper!)


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 22, 2011)

1. Shittastic acoustic - piece of shit, still have it.
2. Seagull something - kickass acoustic made in Quebec..still gets playtime
3. Ibanez ARC 300 - Sounds fucking brutal, plays like shit, lent indefinitely to my cousin
4. Loomis sig - my first 7, still have it and play it a lot.
5. RG 7421 - hardtail classic ibby 7, going to be swirled 

There's also another shitty guitar I bought but just not sure when 

Maybe between arc and loomis?


----------



## cwhitey2 (Mar 22, 2011)

1. Silvertone Strat (Craptastic) sold
2) Schecter S-1 Elite - still own
3) LTD EC200QM - traded for half stack
4) Samick - i could never find info on it... HSH, see thru green, heavy as fuck, bolt on - sold it to my friend
5. RG 2EX1 - not a bad beater/traveling guitar, i still got her


----------



## hutchman (Mar 22, 2011)

1) A Samick strat rip off (shit)
2) A Les Paul Copy (Sold it to pay for first 7 string kinda wish I didn't)
3) Ibanez GAX (shit but better than samick)
4) Ibanez AX 7 (Good guitar at the time for me. Learned pretty much most of my skills on it. Shit.... but I have a soft spot for it)
5) Schecter Loomis 7 NT (lovin it)


----------



## leandroab (Mar 22, 2011)

1) Ibanez RG370DX
2) Ibanez RG7321
3) ????
4) ????
5) ????


----------



## synrgy (Mar 22, 2011)

1. Synsonics (Sears brand) black strat-ish style with a built in 9 volt powered speaker. Was given to me by a friend, and I gave it to another friend later. 






2. Airline - I *think* it was a 1959 model. I should have kept it, but a good friend's younger brother was getting into LOTS of trouble and he expressed interest in guitar so I gave it to him in hopes that it would give him the same life-long distraction it gave me. Looked like this:





3. Hamer Studio Custom - My friends named this one Excalibur when I got it in 1995 at the age of 15. It remained my go-to until I temporarily retired it a few years ago.





4. Ibanez JS-(I don't know which version) -- Funnily enough, this one had been owned by the semi-legendary swirler Herc Fede, from whom I purchased it on Ebay when I was about 17, to serve as my first 'backup' guitar. It was totally stock, so far as I know. I just never really bonded with it, and after about 3-4 years I sold it to someone else. When I had it, my friends named it 'Big Sexy'. (Wrestling fans close to my age ought to recognize the reference.)




(pic is not of mine; just one I found that looks like it..)

5. Jackson Rhodes-EX -- there was actually a thread about this one when I stripped all the paint off and tung oiled it as my first major DIY project. Anyway, bought it on Ebay in roughly 1998, and still own it, though it basically just sits in its case. I never bonded with it, either.

Before:





After:





There were a couple more 6's, and then began the 7's...


----------



## MesaENGR412 (Mar 22, 2011)

1) '96 Cort Strat Copy - still have it, probably never sell (first guitar sentiment thing)
2) '98 Fender Deluxe Super Stratocaster - Crimson Red Transparent/Rosewood board/7 pickup combinations- traded later for an '00 MIJ Ibanez RG520QS w/EMG 81/89
3) '00 MIJ Ibanez RG470-now modded w/ EMG 81's, filled in single coil p/u spot/still have it
4) '05 Edwards EX105 E Explorer - Decent guitar, enjoyed playing it, but there was a strange mid-hump sound to it, even with EMG's, and it was hard to get the low end to sound tight- sold it a couple years ago
5) '05 Washburn D30S Acoustic - got it for college, great acoustic, sold to fund other gear, didn't play acoustic much

Old pic in old messy room:









-AJH


----------



## maliciousteve (Mar 22, 2011)

1. Squier Affinity Strat
2. Washburn Dime 333
3. Fender Strat 68 reissue
4. Washburn Dime 2st
5. Jackson RR3


----------



## ghostred7 (Mar 22, 2011)

Excluding random junk/yard sales ones I picked up over the years simply b/c they didn't last a day lol.

1. Kramer Striker
2. Peavey Tracer
3. Gibson MIII
4. '93 Gibson Les Paul Studio Lite
5. Schecter C1+


----------



## MetalBuddah (Mar 22, 2011)

1. Washburn Wi-14 (Scalloped the frets, don't own it anymore)
2. Schecter Hellraiser now with Crunch Lab and Liquifire + locking tuners
3. Laguna LG4CEBUB Acoustic/Electric
4. Alhambra 4P Nylon string
5. LTD SC207 with single EMG 707


----------



## loktide (Mar 22, 2011)

these were my first five guitars:

1. Some Samick POS Strat (1997, sold it after i got my first ibanez)
2. Ibanez rg3120 (bought in 1999)
3. Ibanez rg7680 LTD1 (bought in 2002)
4. Schecter C7 Hellraiser (bought in 2006, sold)
5. Ibanez rg2228 (bought in 2008, sold)


----------



## ZackP3750 (Mar 22, 2011)

1. Lauren Classical ($25 at local shop, strung with steel strings)

2. Squire Acoustic starter kit (Media Play, $100)

3. Ibanez GRX20 (still have/refinishing project)

4. MusicMan JP6 (long story, got it for free, then had to sell it for car repairs. and I told myself I wasn't good enough to have it, which was truth)

5. Taylor 110. I bought this with leftover money from my JP6 sell. I ended up selling this but just picked another one up on craigslist


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hohner 3/4 acoustic
Fender Mexi Strat
Jackson Dinky
Jackson Kelly KE3
Ibanez RG570


----------



## Ghost40 (Mar 22, 2011)

1992 Ibanez RG550 (Just sits in the case now, needs refinishing)

Jackson Dinky JS22R (traded it out for credit towards something else)

Ibanez S520EX (traded out)

Ibanez MTM2 (sold)

Schecter C-7 (Can't remember, may have traded it, currently trying to replace it)


----------



## teqnick (Mar 22, 2011)

A mid 80's roadstar in this awesome wine finish

Schecter damien 6 (ROFL!)

Ibanez RG3exfm1 (horrible)

Gibson Les Paul custom Silverburst

Ibanez J-Custom RG8420ze


----------



## Fred (Mar 22, 2011)

1. *Yamaha Pacifica 012* - _Couldn't really have asked for a better starter guitar. It's now my little brother's first electric, but I still noodle on it from time to time._

2. *Yamaha F310* - _Not at all bad for a first (and cheap) acoustic, and again this now belongs to my brother._

3. *Gould GS240* - _A slimline LP-type guitar. I think I only bought it because it was black and sparkly. Sold it to a mate's student._

4. *Garrison G50* - _An incredibly lucky find, bought for an extremely nice price. This is still my main acoustic, and I can't picture that changing any time soon._

5. *Ibanez RG7321* - _Still own this, but it's in pieces after a failed attempt to veneer it. Am going to try and finish it off this summer, and will possibly sell it on afterwards._

Then... Antonio Aparicio (classical, still own), Aria Pro Integra II (bass, still own), SX Baby (travel acoustic, still own), Agile Interceptor 8-string (custom, sold), Kramer Nightswan II (absolute beauty, still own), Turner 42CE (main live acoustic, still own), Ibanez RGA32 (modded with Coldsweats, just sold) and Ibanez USRG10AM (main electric, still own).

I'm pretty much sorted on the electric and main recording acoustic front at the moment. In the not-too-distant future I would like to finish modding (and possibly sell) the RG7321, mod the Kramer a little (fully-blocked trem, possibly more), sell the Aria to fund a better bass, and possible sell the Turner to buy a higher-end Turner. Oh, and build a Telecaster. THEN I reckon I'd be totally sorted. For a bit, at least.


----------



## SpottedBeaver (Mar 22, 2011)

1) Some little ukulele I got when I was six (does that count?)
2) A crappy $20 acoustic when I was 12 or 13. It had like one inch action... seriously. I don't know what happened to it and I'm sticking to that story.
3) Hondo II Les Paul copy that I bought with a shitty 15w amp and MXR distortion for $100. That was in 1984. I still have the guitar and play it occasionally.
4) Ibanez RG5EX1. It's great for the price and turns out to mod really well.
5) Ibanez RGD 2127z. My first seven!!! I love this one.


----------



## Origin (Mar 22, 2011)

Other than basses, a few of which came before the guits,

1. Schecter Diamond Omen 7 (got for $230, gone now)
2. Ibanez S7320 (Korean-made version, not that Indo pile of crap, I played one and Jesus it was bad. Sold this too)
3. Agile Intrepid Dual Pro 828 (loved it but the scale length and the Intrepid shape when standing pissed me off, sold it)
4. Ibanez RG570 (put in white blackouts, still have it)
5. Ibanez RGA121 (put a Painkiller in the bridge, still have it)


----------



## mhickman2 (Mar 22, 2011)

1)Yamaha F335 (Still have it for sentimental value)
2)Ibanez RG120 (Still have it. Sentimental value but a pretty good player. Probably going to refinish and upgrade the hardware and electronics soon.)
3)ESP ltd KH-502 (Still have it. Sentimental value. It's in the project mode right now. Probably going to start in this one very soon)
4)ESP ltd MH-400 (Sold. It was a phenomenal guitar after upgrading to an OFR.)
5) ESP Eclipse Standard (Sold. Never bonded well with it.)

After selling all the ESPs I started getting the gear I actually wanted. PRS CU24, Alvarez Yairi DY-95, JP6 BFR, Carvin 727, Blackmachine B6, Suhr Modern Custom


----------



## thraxil (Mar 22, 2011)

1. Epiphone strat-copy (first electric. total POS)
2. 1979 Alvarez DY-55 Acoustic (high school graduation present. Still have it)
3. Ibanez IC300BK (when I finally got sick of the Epiphone and had a job. Currently on permanent loan to an ex-girlfriend)
4. Epiphone G300 (picked up for peanuts off a friend. Turned it into a fretless)
5. Parker NiteFly-M (started a dangerous obsession with Parker guitars. Currently on indefinite loan to my dad since his arthritis was making it too painful to play his old Gibson 12-string acoustic).


----------



## s_k_mullins (Mar 22, 2011)

1. 1998 Crate Electra (Strat copy w/ HSS. I still have it now, and it's totally beat to shit. When I was a kid I painted the pickguard, single coils, and knobs black. That bridge pickup still sounds rad today, very DiMarzio Super Distortion-like.)






2. 1998 Washburn US Custom Shop P-3 (My dad got me this guitar used on EGay. It was a gift for my graduation in 2004. Very awesome guitar. It was from Washburn's Chicago custom shop and had Seymour Duncan Custom/Jazz pickups and Buzz Feiten tuning system. Just sold this guitar last year.)





3. 2005 ESP LTD EC-1000 Deluxe (Awesome guitar. I bought this for myself whenever I finally got a decent job. It has EMGs, Sperzels, the works. Still in my arsenal now, and still sounds and plays awesome. But I'm having some serious tuning issues now, so it's gonna need some work.)





4. 2006 Schecter Blackjack C-7 (My first 7-string guitar. Loved this guitar. People always bitch about the thick neck, but I liked it. My only beef with the guitar was that the JB sounded really muddy. Sold this one last year too to help pay for my Mesa Roadster.)





5. 2008 ESP LTD M-1000 Deluxe (I picked this one up at my local shop for an excellent price. This guitar fuckin' kills! Neck thru, EMGs, Original Floyd! It's a beast, and still my number 1 guitar. I don't think this one will ever leave the pack.)


----------



## Bones43x (Mar 22, 2011)

1. Oscar-Schmidt Acoustic - This piece of junk has been at my parents house since I moved out 10 years ago.
2. '97(?) Squier Fat Strat w/ Licenced Floyd Rose - Sold to a buddy wanting to learn. I'm not sure where it is now.
3. '99 Gibson SG Standard Natural Burst - My main player for 10 years. Now I'm thinking about selling it.
4. '05 Ibanez RG1527BK - My only 7-string, and a definite keeper.
5. '06 Ibanez AEG20F - The first one I got from MF was damaged in shipping, but it played great. I never bonded with the replacement so I sold it.

What the heck...here are the next 4:

'08 Ibanez RG2550ZGW - Main player
'08 Gibson SG Diablo - Traded my Mesa DR for this. I hated the baseball bat neck so I traded it for...
'99 Fender American Standard Strat - For sale. I really need an acoustic...
'10 Ibanez RG1420FBHB - Alternate player waiting on new pickups


----------



## Bigfan (Mar 22, 2011)

1. 60's Hopf Telstar. Complete P.O.S. but so fucking cool. I got it from my grandfather, who I've now given it back too. Practically fretless and with little of the electronics functioning as they should.

2. ltd EC-1000 in the vintage black finish. Really cool guitar, but I ended up trading it for my strat because of the combination of the set-neck, scale and EMG's.

3. Copy of a Jackson Kelly, I don't even remember the brand. Bought it for 100£ as a project. Might actually finish it one day.

4. '90-'91 Charvel Spectrum. Still own it. So fucking rad.

5. Homemade Bastardcaster thing. Offset JM-style body, strat-neck and telecaster-style bridge and electronics. One humbucker for maximum rawk.

That's actually most of my guitars except three, huh.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Mar 22, 2011)

1. kramer xl2 it was a decent first and its in parts the the moment
2. magnum les paul same with my first kramer
3. stella hallow body its one of the best guitars i own
4. teisco et-210 i think it is it looked cool and i found it at a flee market for $20
5. kramer striker 300? my favorite of my guitars but i kinda wanna trade it for ltd viper or sg idk yet


----------



## buffa d (Mar 22, 2011)

1. RG7321 (yeah my first electric was a 7. I used my brothers rg for a while before that.)
2. Schecter blackjack. sounded decent, but just didn't do it for me. 
3. RGA121vlf. I still have it. A lovely guitar (needs some nailbombs, though )
4. RG7620 from Japan. Has a cold sweat set in it and it sounds insane. Doesn't stay in tune though. 
5. Fender American deluxe strat V-neck. AMAZING! nuff said.

Plus I'm searching for a new hardtail 7. Probably a Carvin dc727 or something.


----------



## hypermagic (Mar 22, 2011)

1. Cheap Musicyo plywood Focus 1115. Hated it. 
2. Epiphone limited run LP Junior. I managed to flip it on ebay for twice what I bought it for. It was nicely made but I didn't like the huge neck.
3. Douglas WRL590. Awesome guitar but I had to send it back for financial reasons
4. Washburn x-15. It was alright. Still have it, in peices.
5. RG321MH. People love this model but mine had a crooked bridge so setting it up was impossible. Sold it for rent money.


----------



## Tones (Mar 22, 2011)

1) Some crumby ass acoustic guitar I won at a boardwalk
2) ESP LTD EX-50 (was a great bang for the buck. and was the best looking guitar for a 15 year old hahahah) - upgraded to seymour duncan blackouts. 
3)Jackson DR3 - very decent MIJ guitar I traded my EX-50 for. had a killswitch so it was badass.
4)Ibanez S370DX - Was a very nice guitar. Completely loved ibanez after this.
5) Got my RG7420 AND RG7620 at the same time. I bought the 7420, while had traded the 370dx for my 7620. I Sold my 7420 to a member here, and Still have my 7620.. for now


----------



## thefool (Mar 22, 2011)

1. Fender Mexican Strat in black
2. Seagull Acoustic
3. Gibson Explorer w/ Mirror Pickguard
4. Alvarez Acoustic
5. Gretsch Duo Jet


----------



## SenorDingDong (Mar 22, 2011)

1.) Ibanez SA series
2.) B.C.Rich Warlock
3.) Jackson RR3
4.) Ibanez 350dx w/ Crunchlab & liquifire
5.) Washburn WG-587


----------



## Underworld (Mar 22, 2011)

1 - Cheap ass accoustic (sold it to found an amp)
2 - Mexican Fender Strat (still have it, (+10 years!) have a Tone Zone S in the bridge now. It's sturdy and keeps rocking!)
3 - Ibanez AX7221 (sold it to some dude)
4 - Fender Telecoustic (again, sold it to some dude)
5 - LTD M-207 (sold it to a friend)


Some 10-12 more came after.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 22, 2011)

Fender MIM Fat Strat

Slammer by Hamer Centaura 

Hamer Echotone

Jackson DR7

Fender American Standard Tele



I still have all of them. There were a few acoustics and basses sprinkled in there, too.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Mar 22, 2011)

1. Yamaha EG112 (strat copy starter guitar)
2. LTD MH-250 (coil tapping, hated the Floyd)
3. Ibanez RG370DX (fuck yeah, Edge III)
4. Ibanez Xiphos 7 string
5. Ibanez RG2228 (fuck yeah)


----------



## redskyharbor (Mar 22, 2011)

1 - Squier "Bullet" Strat (traded in)
2 - Epiphone Les Paul Jr. (traded in)
3 - LTD EX-260 (traded in for the P42)
4 - Schecter Revenger 6 (traded in)
5 - PRS Paul Allender SE (traded in, when i found out my hand sweat is slightly acidic, didn't wanna tarnish the hardware)

And the rest;

6 - Sheridan LP copy (traded in, didn't bond with it)
7 - Parker P42 (still own, EMG 81b/60n)
8 - Fender MIM Stratocaster (upgraded with EMGs, later sold)
9 - PRS SE Custom 22 (traded in, didn't bond with it)
10 - Schecter C7 Blackjack (still own)


----------



## canuck brian (Mar 22, 2011)

1) Hyundai jackson clone (suuuucked)
2) USA BC Rich Warlock (1992)
3) Yamaha RGX621 (still have it and it still kills)
4) Steinberger GM7T (i miss it.)
5) ESP M-2


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 22, 2011)

1) Ibanez RG er...120 ? 140? 240 ? Can't remember, was an entry level HSS with a fender style trem. Kept it for one year
2) MIJ strat with a Floyd II and EMG 81/SA/SA - Kept it for 15 years without buying anything else.
3) Beginning of buying spree: Dean VMNT AoD, kept it for six months
4) ESP Viper, recently sold
5)6)7)8)9) Bought 3 prestiges and 2 regular Ibanez those last three years. XD


----------



## lfrz93 (Mar 22, 2011)

Man, I miss my old guitars!

1st: Fender Starcaster bundle with amp and everything
2nd: Fender Stratacoustic (still have it, and I love it)
3rd: Schecter C-1 Elite, ohhh how I love thee
4th: Schecter C-1 Hellraiser, ohhhhhhhhhhhhh I MISS YOUUUU
5th: Schecter C-1 Classic, meh, don't miss you much

I'm a die hard Jackson player now, at least for now. I love my DK2M, my Rhoads, soon to get a Kelly and hopefully an RR24M sometime soon

I've had some Fender Strats along the way, pretty good guitars too.
I'm really looking back into Schecters though, I might be getting one soon again.

I've had ESP/LTDs, and sorry to offend anyone, but I find them garbage. They rip off every other guitar company there is which makes it even worse.

Never owned a Gibson.

Man good times, I miss that Starcaster


----------



## asher (Mar 22, 2011)

1) Pawn Shop LTD Viper-200FM. Finish crack around the neck, a bit grungy, otherwise fine. The neck was round, but as starter guitar, I don't have a very accurate picture of its playability. EMGHZs suck. Traded for the Dinky.







2) Jackson DK2M. Floor model from Guitar Center I maybe shouldn't have bought. Traded in the Viper. It's a perfectly decent guitar, I just didn't mesh with it that well ever. Also, some finish issues and it took a bit to get the LFR right, the edges weren't so great. Sent off in a trade, still have not received other guitar and the member has since gone inactive here and ignores PMs.






3) Fender Dao Wood Acousic. Also GC floor model, a birthday present to myself. I rather like it with the Ernie Ball Bronzed coated strings it's been wearing. action's a bit high but not too bad.






4) Ibanez 7421. off eBay, paid a bit much, condition was considerably poorer than advertised. previous owner had sprayed orange right over the body with no prep or finishing work (which made it much less exciting a proposition) so I sanded everything down and found a maple veneer. I also replaced all the electronics, is now sporting an Evo bridge and a Blaze (or Blaze Custom) neck. It's now tung oiled. It's also now in two pieces as I sand down the fretboard to get the goddamned Fiebing's out because it never finished and sealed and the black runs all over your fingers when you play - I'm really frustrated with this and not sure what to do.






5) 2001 Jackson SL1. Pawn shop steal for $900 in good but smoky condition, plays great. Meant to replace the Dinky, leading to the ill-fated trade instead. Still not totally sold on it though, I really think it might be the alder-maple combo and being less inclined to SS shapes, but I'm not sure. The single coils are kinda fun, and I really do like how it resonates from being neck-thru.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Mar 23, 2011)

1) Godin Freeway Classic -Awesome first guitar and great value

2) Ibanez PF Acoustic- Needed an acoustic electric for a gig that was a week away and this baby was on sale in the music store I happened by so I grabbed it-- Not the best but does the job for my purposes

3) Gibson Les Paul Menace- In a music store with my dad who was horny on anything Gibson or Fender lol, so I told him I'd give it a play. Felt a little pressured to buy it but in the end Im glad I did because it's an awesome guitar, minus the pickups.

4) LTD EC-1000 STG-QM - Bought it used off Kijiji for a good price. A lot of bands I like use ESP/LTD's and this was just a natural buy for me. Love its light weight and great looks. First experience with active pickups as well and I love them but find they are meant more for lower tunings and I use this guitar in standard and drop d so I have to drop the mids and highs and up the bass a lot on my amp.

5) LTD VB-300 -- This was a LOOONG time coming. Ever since I first started playing guitar I wanted a Baritone (or 7 string) because a number of bands I liked used them (mainly Evanescence). I just bought this a few weeks ago because I saw it used and thought to myself 'I might as well.' Very happy I grabbed it, just wish I could have talked the guy down on the price a bit more (but the previous owner did throw in EMG actives to replace the HZ's so I guess it wasn't THAT bad).


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 23, 2011)

1) Fender acoustic

2) Yamaha strat copy

3) Gold flake Squire fat strat (wish I still had it)

4) White Epiphone les paul custom

5) Jackson DK2M


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 23, 2011)

Ibanez AX30 (Too long ago to lend an opinion)

Jackson Dinky MG series (fantastic guitar, I still miss it after 4 years)

Washburn WG-580 (Another snake in the grass, very reliable)

ESP LTD M-307 (Fantastic guitars, lots of modding potential)

Ibanez RG7620 (The one that got away, I'd steal 200 livers for mine back)

TTM Devastator (almost killed it with fire, what a headache)

B.C. Rich Stealth 7 (Looks great but doesn't play as nice as my Jackson or my old 7620)

Jackson Performer PS-3 (It's going to be the greatest guitar I have ever owned when I finish it. Schaller Floyd Rose, either EMG active single and 81 or Duncans, Dimarzios)

That's indeed more than five but I thought it would be cool to include all my guitars.


----------



## davidb1986 (Mar 23, 2011)

My first 5 were:
Peavey Raptor II
Squier affinity strat,
Hohner Acoustic guitar
Ibanez PF 12 string acoustic
Epiphone SG Special

The Peavey Raptor II was a POS, but the local music store still has it. Even after 9 years. I think I will get it back just for sentimental value.


My current 5 favorite guitars that I have are:
Gibson Les Paul Custom
Epiphone Les Paul Classic
Takamine EF349 Acoustic Electric
Ibanez RG7321
OLP modded Petrucci


----------



## Rojne (Mar 23, 2011)

Yamaha Pacifica 121 (died, used it for quite some time)
Samick SKT777 (sold, first seven, played like butter)
Ibanez RG321MH (sold, first new guitar, became a real modfest)
LTD EX-400 (traded, don't know why I got it, probably ex-In Flames guitarist Jespers fault)
LTD EC-400VF (this is what I traded for, really awesome guitar, traded it for a Schecter C-1 Custom later on)

Current guitars:
Fender Baja Tele
Ibanez RG1451


----------



## -42- (Mar 23, 2011)

POS China-built acoustic
Ibanez RG321MH (no longer working, needs new pickups)
Fender Squier Strat (heavily modified)
Gibson SG Special Faded (current go to guitar)
I haven't bought a fifth guitar.


----------



## groph (Mar 23, 2011)

- BC Rich Bronze Warlock. We've all had one, don't deny. They suck ass. I sold it for $100 a few years ago

- Ibanez RG7321, first and only 7 string. Got it because "I wanted to tune lower lol." Played the shit out of it and I started an extended range craze in my neighborhood, I think it inspired 3 people to go beyond a 6 string. Sold that last year.

- Some random ass no name acoustic my grandmother gave me. It was a cheap knockoff of a Gibson Mockingbird (songbird? wat? It had birds on the pickguard). Sounded like mud and it was so broken it's beyond fixing. 

- Jackson DKMGT - Got this as a grade 12 graduation present. First "real" guitar. Love it.

- Seagull S6 Spruce, finally a decent acoustic. I've been wanting to sell it since I never play it but I'd only be selling it for beer money and then I'd be out an acoustic guitar, which are sort of essential instruments if you play guitar. I should hang onto it. I'm almost regretting selling my old Warlock.

- BC Rich Platinum Warlock, picked up for $200. It's probably late 80s or early 90s vintage. It plays like butter and it's been awaiting the installation of a DiMarzio X2N for ages now. I should really get around to that since it's a wicked guitar. I actually like Warlocks, oddly enough.

Oh no, did I just list 6 guitars? Woops. Those are all the guitars I've owned though.


----------



## ChainsawVsGod (Mar 23, 2011)

1. Dads crappy old Ibanez acoustic.
2. Cheap co-brand strat copy
3. Peavey V-type EXP
4. Schecter Damien FR
5. Cheap wee nylon string acoustic.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Mar 23, 2011)

OLP JP
JP6
JP7
JP7

I've only got 4... What will number 5 be, hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 23, 2011)

Squire strat
Ibanez rg5ex1
ltd ex-50
Ibanez S1520bp
Agile pendulum nat 2527


----------



## Mettle209 (Mar 23, 2011)

My first five guitars: 

(1) 2002 Taylor 910 CE 
(2) Epiphone LP Custom (Blk) 
(3) MIA Fender Stratacaster (White) 
(4) 2005 Taylor 614 CE (Flamed maple back and sides) 
(5) 2008 ESP LTD Mh-1000 (See-thru Black) 

Not too bad


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Mar 23, 2011)

1) Yamaha Pacifica. Violin sunburst finish. Not sure of the model, 112 or 012. It had a maple fretboard though and those are impossible to find these days for some reason.

2) Epiphone Del Rey. Freakin' awesome double-cut Les Paul type guitar with 24 frets and coil splitting. I still have this one, but it needs work...and I think the neck is warped.

3) Yamaha Pacifica. Natural finish. Bought this one when my old one was destroyed by a fire.

4) Ibanez RG320FM. Amber finish. Sold this one a few years back when I needed $$$. It had evolutions, but the Edge Pro II trem sucked.

5)Ibanez RG2EX1. Bought this one as a cheap beater to swap pickups in and out of. Ended up installing the CL/LF set and a pickguard. It's one of the best sounding/playing guitars I have, as well as one of the cheapest.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 23, 2011)

No name small scale classical. First ever guitar, bought when I was 10 but didn't play until I was 14, then played it constantly. Tried to put steel strings on it but reverted back to nylon from my teacher's advice. Now given to my cousin. 

No name Ibanez Radius copy. First electric, bought from some random pawn shop in the heart of Manila Philippines for about $80 AUD. Terrible guitar with lead hardware, but I loved it and played it constantly. Abused the whammy bar until it became completely unusable. Blocked the bridge and damaged the neck around Christmas 2007. Still in my closet. 

Ibanez RG470 (MIJ). First real guitar, bought for my 18th birthday. Still my favorite and best sounding instrument. Modded with Dimarzio Breeds/Red Velvet and Gotoh Locking trem (after pulling the TRS right off the body onstage)

Ibanez Talman Acoustic. Bought once I started giving guitar lessons. Still use it for lessons as well as recording. 

Epiphone Les Paul Studio Gothic. Walked into a music store with no intention of buying anything, tried this guitar out and bought it dirt cheap. Now modded with JB/59 set, and use it every now and then.


----------



## XdiscoXvolanteX (Mar 24, 2011)

1. 1986 Fender Stratocaster (MIJ)
2. 1990 Ibanez RG770
3. 1996 Dauphen Classical (Cedar Top) - Handcrafted in Spain
4. 2005 Music Man John Petrucci (Fully Loaded)
5. 2006 Ibanez RG1527 7 String

I still play all of them regularly, with the exception of the Petrucci, which has only been played a handful of times, and will probably be getting sold because I'm too afraid to scratch, ding, or chip it, to actually play and enjoy it...lol.


----------



## Jason2112 (Mar 25, 2011)

1. Re-branded Samick Tele with a Strat headstock
2. No-name flying V with red/yellow Van Halen stripes (this was 1987 after all)
3. Charvette (Charvel) forget the model #
4. Epiphone model 9350-something, copy of a Gibson USA Pro H-S-S SuperStrat
5. Kramer Pacer (the one with the tilted bridge pickup)

These were all acquired before 1990, I feel old.


----------



## Asrial (Mar 25, 2011)

1) Random cheap acoustic
--- Still own, it's pretty neat!
2) Dirt cheap les paul copy from a rather dodgy site
--- Sent it to the recycling depot
3) Ibanez RG7321
--- Still own, but is selling
4) Ibanez RG1527
--- Main guitar


What? I'm not that wealthy to be able to get that many guitars T_T


----------



## Jontain (Mar 25, 2011)

Played my uncles acoustic for a little bit before my first but here goes.

1. Squier Strat - Black - Currently in bits with the body reshaped/refinished, bigger frets going in and swapping out s/s/s for h/s/s. Work in progress.

2. Ibanez IC400 Iceman - Black - One of my favourite shaped guitars ever, really love playing this one bar the neck dive it suffers. Needs pickup swap

3. Epiphone 'Goth' Flying-V - Matte Black - Great guitar to just pick up and jam, probs my most comfortable to play standing up. Does have a few small manufacturing flaws which dont effect setup or playability so really a non issue, could do with some new pups too.

4. LTD MH-250 NT - Dark Brown Sunburst - Love this guitar, great quality instrument for the price and a great all rounder. LTD EMG copies could do with replacing.

5. Ibanez RG7321 - Black / Natural sides and back (tung oil) - Really happy with how the refinish came out on this, wood grain on the back of the body is actually suprisingly nice, EMG 707's fitted. Could do with some fretwork/set up but still shreds.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 25, 2011)

-Some Harmony guitar from a JCPenny Catalog
-A random acoustic a babysitter gave me
-Cheap fender Strat
-RG7421
-RG470

I think...? I've had a lot of them.


----------



## sentagoda (Mar 25, 2011)

Falcon BC Rich Warlock copy.
Epiphone SG
Epipphone SG Spescial
Squier guitar
Ibanez RG7321

I own none of these anymore,.


----------



## Raaaaal13 (Mar 25, 2011)

1.DeArmond M-65-Still have it, has a Dimebucker in it now(but wiring is all screwed up).
2.Dean ML Noir XT-Upgraded with 81/85 but was extremely uncomfortable to play so I traded it for the next one.
3.Ibanez RG5EX1-Loved this one, but sold to fund a car.
4.Jackson SLSMG-Best guitar I've played to date, also sold to fund car.
5.Brownsville Strat copy-Only working guitar at the moment.


----------



## jalmetalman (Mar 26, 2011)

1. Crafter - cruiser 
2. Spider strat 
3. BC Rich Mocking Bird 
4. Jackson Kelly KE3 Skull Pain Job
5. Jackson Randy Rhoads RX10D


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Mar 29, 2011)

1) Blue Squire Affinity Strat
2) Samick SG clone
3) B.C. Rich Savage Beast (Only 24 ever made!)
4) Ibanez S7320
5) Ibanez S470

Out of all of those I only still have the third one, if you want to see pictures of the beauty they can be found at this link  : Savage Beast pictures by shredaholic89 - Photobucket


----------



## great_kthulu (Mar 29, 2011)

first one was a cheep jaguar clone, electronics died.
then I got a washburn x-10, sold for money to get
fernandez rave, don't know the model, sold for cash which went to my first tube head
dougles RRV copy, sold to help pay for
schecter c-1 classic, now my backup guitar.


----------



## misingonestring (Mar 30, 2011)

I've only had 4 guitars so far but I'll post anyway.

Some shitty black shortscale acoustic (I think the neck warped and I got rid of it)
Ibanez RG120 (Got this because Dragonforce played Ibanez  sold it cause I stopped playing it)
LTD EC-200QM (I was going through a Les Paul phase and this fit the bill, I still occasionally play it, needs new strings)
1986 Charvel Model 4 (I'd been GASing for an 80's metal guitar and this one came up, plays nice, needs intonated badly and I'm not getting along well with the Kahler)


----------



## ShiftKey (Mar 30, 2011)

First 5 Guitars ive actually owned since I started to play, not including the other 12 in the household...

1) Yamaha erg 121 (Argos starter pack- cheap jobby)

2) Ibanez RG350ex (knew nothing about guitars really at this point but research into price/quality made me go for this as it a had a floating trem to try)

3) 1964 Jedson es335 copy (lovely guitar, tuning was a pain though, its now on a collectors website here Jedson Semi-Hollow Electric Photo Gallery by Mark E at pbase.com )

4) Twin neck Gibson copy (needed it for a cover of Zanadu by Rush - cheaply made but after a setup was great)

5) Ibanez RG1527 (discoverd 7 string guitars, liked the idea of having more range - to play joanna newsom&classical music- so went for a prestige)

since then 7 I havent looked back really, purely 7's since


----------



## JunkMan13013 (Mar 30, 2011)

1. Rosetti Nylon Acoustic (1970's)
2. Encore 7/8 size strat (single humbucker, was a little screamer)
3. Ibanez GAX70 (people beat down on the GAX, mine was a brilliant example which i wish i still had)
4. Ibanez 7321 (first 7 string, wish i kept it, better than my Les paul)
5. Jackson DK2m (my 16th birthday present, was absolutly buitiful, was the See thru red finish, never seen anouther in this colour, wish i still had it but unfortuatly i couldnt stand the floyd on it  )


----------



## Demeyes (Mar 30, 2011)

1. Sx strat copy. Not terrible but is now without strings or saddles and hasn't been used in 2 years. I'm going to get it back playing but I don't have much use for it anymore.
2. Epiphone Les Paul. Actually pretty decent guitar and still gets played alot around the house. 
3. Jackson SL3. Great guitar, gigged it for ages but it could with a bit of work to get it back to gig ready condition.
4. Jackson SL2H. Best guitar I own and I'll never sell it. 
5. Schecter C7 Hellraiser. My first 7 string. Really solid guitar and another one I've gigged a load. My bandmate uses it for our shows now and it still plays great. 

I still get a lot of use out of my first 5 and I haven't got rid of any of them. I share the first two with my brother, we half paid for both.


----------



## sixstringtrollolol (Apr 1, 2011)

1.) Epiphone PR100 (I still has it)
2.) Epiphone SG G400 Custom Shop Metallic Blue (I still has it)
3.) Epiphone Demon FX (sold)
4.) Martin DM (I still has it)
5.) Epiphone Les Paul Studio Plus (I still has it)


----------



## Nonservium (Apr 1, 2011)

Unknown Super Strat Copy Pile of Shit - Got it when I was 13 from a pawnshop, played this living shit out of it, everything on it had been repaired much like a trailer park. Friend dropped it off my porch by accident helping me move years later, neck snapped, rage happened.

Ibanez RG720 - My first semi-real guitar. Sold it to my friends little sister who was learning to play as I was leaving town, haven't seen her or it since.

Fender DG-22CE Blonde/Gold Acoustic - My first acoustic. Only guitar I kept when I moved across the state. Played it for 13 years or so. Sold it to an old friend who was on hard times. Still see it every few weeks. She still gets played and is well pampered.

Schecter Damien 7 - My first 7 , could've made a better decision with more input but my impatience got to me. Traded in at guitar center, the first in a long line of trades and deals.

Agile Septor Pro 272 - Loved it. Couldn't find anyone who would even jam with me using a 7. Eventually sold it locally through craigslist.


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 1, 2011)

- Epiphone Strat copy
- ESP/ltd. F200 (sold to get a F400FM)
- Ibanez RG1527 (sold it many years ago because I'm an IDIOT)
- Axl acoustic
- ESP/ltd. F400FM (sold that too actually...)


----------



## Joelan (Apr 2, 2011)

1. Yamaha CG-120-A

Nice little classical guitar, sounds and plays great for a < $200 instrument.

2. Washburn D10S12

12 string guitar that I never really got into. Recently I've been using it a lot because its the only steel string acoustic I have, but I did take half the strings off 

3. Alhambra P7

Absolutely gorgeous classical guitar, purchased to aid in the completion of my classical guitar studies.

4. Squier Fat Strat Standard

First electric guitar. Great versatile guitar, has served me well for 5 or 6 years now, and it still gets a lot of playtime because I only own 2 electrics and they couldn't be more different.

5. Ibanez RG7620

Don't really need to describe this one . Bought it on a hunch without even touching one.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 2, 2011)

1. Fender 1972 Telecaster
2. Kramer Focus
3. Fender Stratocaster
4. ESP M-II Deluxe
5. Ibanez RG1570


----------



## arctopus (Apr 3, 2011)

some Spanish Stagg guitar.
Yamaha something. (Shared it with my brother, he already played guitar for a few years when I started)
Fender Squier Strat. (I hate that guitar.)
Yamaha semi-acoustic APX-5A.
Ibanez RGA8 (Dat guitar)


----------



## maxoom (Apr 3, 2011)

1. Fender Mustang 60`s
2. Guid Starfire III
3. Gibson SG Custom 70`s 
4. USA Standard Stratocaster 77 model & 80`s Hamer USA Cruise Bass if bass counts it was #5 traded it for the new HM Strat
5. Fender HM Strat (still have it)

The only dud of the bunch was the 77 strat.
I bought these new so I just dated myself.


----------



## Monty (Apr 3, 2011)

1. Squire Strat - Later became my goto test guitar for mods, pretty much unplayable anymore
2. 1980 fender F-85 acoustic handed down to be by an Uncle of mine for my 16th birthday
3. 2006 Ibanez SA2120 FM Prestige - The first guitar I ever bought for myself, which I am quite proud of. It is one of the few MIK Prestiges that were ever made 
4. 2009 EBMM JP6 - In no way do I see myself skilled enough to have one of these, but I worked my ass off and saved up for it myself, and proud of it
5. 2010 Schecter Loomis C-7FR - My first seven that I bought, and gets loads of abuse daily


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Apr 3, 2011)

Gould Strat copy

Fender 40th Anniversary Strat

Fender HM Strat

Ibanez RG7321

Ibanez SZ520

Now I have two Parkers.


----------



## devolutionary (Apr 4, 2011)

1. 1982 Tokai Springy Strat (I'm fairly sure that is what it is), modded with as SD Screamin' Demon in bridge
2. 2000 BC Rich Platinum series Warlock, currently being stripped and modded
3. Ibanez AX 7221, sold for being crap
4. Ibanez RGT6EXFX, still gotta get some Blackouts for it
5. Ibanez RG570, in dire need of new pick-ups and electronics


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Apr 4, 2011)

1) Yamaha EG112
2) Old Squier Bullet, man I miss that one sometimes
3) PRS SE Singlcut (I first got a double cut, but I swapped it out)
4) Ibanez RG7321
5) Modded LTD FM-408


----------



## WickedSymphony (Apr 4, 2011)

1) Dad's 40~ year old Hohner SG copy
2) Fender seafoam green mexican strat (forget the exact model) (2002)
3) Fender red FMT tele (2003)
4) Some classical guitar, don't remember which brand (Cordoba maybe?) (2004)
5) Fender american deluxe strat (2004)

and after that...

6) Dad's old Ovation acoustic 
7) Dean RC7G (2009)


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 4, 2011)

80's $50 acoustic bought at a flea market (still have it!)
80's Yamaha RGX312 w/ Kahler trem & Fred+HS3+YJM (tuned AAEAC#E)
'97 Peavey Wolfgang Special white
'98 Peavey Wolfgang Standard green flame
'07 ESP WA-600


----------



## Nile (Apr 4, 2011)

Yamaha starter strat guitar (decent for a starter)
Yamaha c40 classical acoustic (everyone has one, even jeff loomis i think)
(sold)Luna lp (some sharp ass frets but damn did it sound fucking incredible)
(sold)Jackson js30 king v (amazing, but didnt know to sand it but the neck made alot of friction)
2001 BC Rich NJ warlock (love the neck on it, even being made from chesswood and bdsm pickups it sounds damn good)


----------



## lookralphsbak (Apr 4, 2011)

1) Yamaha Super Strat... Too lazy to run up and check the model
2) Ibanez GAX-30
3) LTD EC-1000 Deluxe
4) Schecter Hellraiser C1-FR
5) Schecter Hellraiser C-7


----------



## schecter4life (Apr 15, 2011)

1: Jasmine by Takamine acoustic (dad kicked a hole in it when i skipped school one day)
2: Squier Stagemaster (absolute shit,1" action, terrible pups, got in trouble, dad smashed it)
3: Ibanez rg120 (played good but didnt stay in tune, got caught smoking weed, dad smashed it)
4: PRS se single cut (dad smashed it, dont remember why)(you notice a trend yet?)
5: Schecter c1 plus (after i turned 18 my dad smashed it cause i left in the middle of the night, sow i finally payed him back by smashing his $2000 plus home stereo system, he never touched anything of mine again)

might as well keep going
6: ANOTHER Schecter c1 plus because i loved the first one so much (still own
7: Washburn wg 587 (got for an INSANE deal of $35 with dimarzios, was my first 7 and i still own it)


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Apr 15, 2011)

Jackson JS1R Dinky (2002, still have to and am making a custom with its body)
Acoustic (forgot the brand). then after playing shit guitars for sooooo long...........
Ibanez rg1527
Ibanez rg450ltd (MIJ with edge pro)
Ibanez rg570.

thats actually every guitar ive ever had. dont have the acoustic though anymore (gave it to a very needy cousin of mine who really diserved something nice)


----------



## MatthewK (Apr 15, 2011)

Peavey Patriot
Fender Stratocaster MIM
Epiphone Les Paul
Ibanez RG7620
Ibanez USA Custom RG

...something like that.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Apr 15, 2011)

Mako Somethingoranother. I don't remember the model. I was 10yo...

Fender Stratocaster (Japanese). I literally wore out ever part of that guitar. I still have indentations/scars on my picking hand from palm-muting on the bridge. The allen screws for adjusting the height of the saddle were absurdly long. lol

Rockstar Kickass. Some wierd ass no-name guitar I bought from my crackhead neighbor when I was 14 for $20. It had a single humbucker. But, the best part (to me at the time, haha) was that it had a copy-cat voltron-looking robot flying through space with a "Kick Ass!" caption above his head.

Ibanez Universe. I got this when I was 17 or so. When I was 19 I got it signed by The Loomis. I still have this one.

Schecter Hellraiser 7 string. Got this in 2006. My main gittr.


----------



## White Cluster (Apr 15, 2011)

Aria Pro II Knight Warrior
Yamaha FG-400
Charvel Model 2
Charvel Model 4
Ibanez RG560


----------



## numberonejrio (Apr 16, 2011)

A first act guitar (shit)
Some strat copy given to me by a friend (also shit)
'96 Epiphone Les Paul
Ibanez RG7321 (Now Sold)
Epiphone Les Paul Quilt Top (Also Sold)


----------



## Metalus (Apr 16, 2011)

1.Sam Ash brand Carlo Robelli 6 string (First guitar that isnt going anywhere)
2.Jackson DKMGT Dinky (sold it to a friend awhile back)
3.Washburn X50PROFE (also sold to a friend awhile back)
4.Schecter Damien 7 (had it for a very short time and sold it)
5.Parker Fly Deluxe (gift from the gf )


----------



## crystalmt (Jun 25, 2011)

1. Off White Korean Fender Strat. Best cheap guitar ever, still sounds good.

2. 97 Gibson nighthawk black with gold hardware. Don't know why I convinced my folks to get me this guitar. Didn't really need a new guitar, to be honest, the strat would have been fine for jazzband and combo in school which was basically what I used it for. I also used it to play the music from 'Tommy: The Musical' in a high school production with my best friend on drums, so I have some fond memories of this guitar.

3. Gibson L-5 Studio. Quite a step up here. This was a cheaper model made by the custom shop between 97 and 2000 or so, with a carved top and all the same woods, but no binding, dot inlays, cheap tailpiece, etc. My first 'real' guitar. I did not really know how to use it to get a good hollow body tone: With the L-5 You have to roll the volume on the pickups way way back, otherwise the tone is kind of metallic. I get a great tone out of it these days with a decent fender amp. Also, I was never into the dot inlays: I had them replaced this year by Bryan England's custom inlay shop, which I would recommend to anyone, amazing work for a decent price. 












4. LTD MH-400NT. A very basic hardtail metal guitar with EMG's, the first guitar I bought for myself. A great, cheap guitar with good features. 

5. Ibby 7620 GN. My first 7. Absolute shredder, converted me to floyds/ RG style guitars.


----------



## Diggy (Jun 25, 2011)

Peavey Horizon II.. long long gone.. many dents from stray pool ball shots
Epiphone Les Paul.. came and went with the quickness
Ibanez ProLine 1550.. first I ever bought myself, still got it
ESP LTD M-307.. my first 7..gone, but served me very well
ESP LTD SC607B nat.. sold it like a dumbass


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jun 25, 2011)

Fernandes Revolver
Gibson Les Paul Deluxe
LTD MH401QMNT
Schecter Omen-7
Ibanez RG7321



and then now I have an RGA121 and thats all of them


----------



## MFB (Jun 25, 2011)

Ibanez GAX70
Schecter Omen 6
Jackson RR3
Epiphone Explorer
Jackson JS30

Following that is an S470DXQM, Gibson SG, Gibson Goth Les Paul, Kramer Striker, another SG, my current Steinberger, '72 Fender Reissue Tele, Squier Strat and I still feel like I'm missing some


----------



## Murmel (Jun 25, 2011)

Schecter Omen 6 - One of the best playing guitars I've encountered yet, and it costs $350  The frets are insanely level, a shame it can't sustain for shit.
Bach IB-7 - my first sevenstring, don't play it anymore, has a really shitty lic FR, will be putting it up for sale soon.
ESP/Ltd Viper-417 - Plays pretty good, frets need a bit of a leveling though, and I'm probably switching the EMGs'.
-
-

I've only had 3 guitars yet  Probably getting a HSS Fender strat in the near future though.


----------



## steve1 (Jun 25, 2011)

1. Halfsize shit acoustic
2. Full size shit acoustic
3. Three quarter size alright acoustic
4. Three quarter size shitty encore electric
5. Epiphone les Paul goldtop


----------



## 7StringedBeast (Jun 25, 2011)

1. 1997 Epiphone Fly-V
2. 2000 Tagima Zero
3. 2001 Schecter C-1 FR
4. 2008 Schecter C-7 Blackjack ATX
5. 2012 Dreamer 7 Custom


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jun 25, 2011)

Westfield acoustic.
Yamaha FG-something
Vintage Metal axxe wraith Bass (THE SHAME)
Jackson Dinky Js20, Feels shit at times.
Ibanez RG570FMTB from 1991.


----------



## steve1 (Jun 25, 2011)

Pooluke41 said:


> Vintage Metal axxe wraith Bass (THE SHAME)
> .



I've got a vintage metal axxe warp in a cupboard somewhere


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jun 25, 2011)

1. Epiphone LP Special II (no longer have it)
2. 07 Ibanez RG120
3. 05 Ibanez RG7321
4. 90 Charvel 275DLX
5. Assembled an Ibanez RG from parts on eBay. '92 or '93 RG470 body. 'RG550R' Wizard neck most likely from a RG570 or 560, year unknown (anywhere from '87 to '92). Edge trem. I sold the neck on Jemsite sometime last year. Just finished selling what was left of it recently.


----------



## Strobe (Jun 25, 2011)

1) Some HH guitar made by a company called Shane (based in Virginia I think). Had a tremolo (whammy bar variety). I lost this at some point.
2) Some Fender Squire with S-S-S
3) Gibson Les Paul (first guitar I loved, still play the hell out of it)
4) Martin 000-C15E (went to college, needed something quieter - yes, it's a grandpas guitars)
5) Gibson SG Robot - Silverburst, ebony fingerboard, robotic tuning - this thing is badass.

After that I went on my metal guitar kick.


----------



## xfilth (Jun 26, 2011)

1. Yamaha Pacifica 112. Lovely starter guitar with my Microcube. Heavily modded now. Scallopped 12-22 and X2N in bridge. Still looking for the time to give it a new finish.







2. Ibanez RG2570EX. Replaced pickups with Tone Zone and Liquifire. Awesome guitar.






3. Ibanez UV777bk. Modded with black pickguard and EMG 81-7.






4. Schecter C-1 Classic






5. Carvin DC747. Lundgren m7 in bridge.


----------



## lfrz93 (Jul 4, 2011)

Good upgrading dude.

The Carvin looks amazing


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jul 4, 2011)

1) Epiphone Bully SG





2) BC Rich Virgin platinum 





3) ESP FB-200 baritone (I had 2 of them)





4) Epiphone Goth V





5) ESP F-400






I have none of these guitars now..nor do I wish to see any of them again


----------



## wayward (Jul 4, 2011)

1. Johnson AXL Acoustic
2. B.C. Rich Warlock (early "cool" shape)
3. Schecter Damien FR
4. Schecter C-7 Blackjack
5. ESP LTD SC-607B


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 4, 2011)

first guitar: saga strat kit. stupid guitar, but i figured if i make my first guitar, it will teach me far more than what regular people do: buy a cheap guitar, and know nothing about it, and stay that way for ever. i painted it black to blue burst




it reads 'kill the sun'





second guitar: Peavey Vortex EX










third guitar: Tokai NLP40 PR-series










4th guitar: Peavey V-type EXP LTD NTP










5th guitar: Dean V 79










6th guitar: Agile AL 3100 blue flame:


----------



## lfrz93 (Jul 4, 2011)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> The F-400 has a cool inlays, the bassist of Keep of Kalessin rocks an F bass with those inlays I think.


----------



## FireInside (Jul 4, 2011)

Takamine Classical Acoustic
Teisco Del Rey
Peavey Razor
B.C. Rich Warlock (black Arcylic)
LTD M-107 

I got a few basses in there too but I only listed the first 5 guitars. I still have every guitar on the list.


----------



## Kabstract (Jul 5, 2011)

Art & Lutherie Acoustic Folk Almond: Nice acoustic. Lost of mids thogh.

Jackson Dinky JS1R: Nice guitar, took it's neck for a custom.

Epiphone LP 100: Decent guitar, minor upgrade from the dinky. Still have it.

ESP LTD EX-401DX: Pretty good guitar, still have it, trying to sell it because I don't like the FL. Rose much. EMG 85 in bridge too.

ESP LTD H-1001fm Deluxe: This guitar rocks, I put a Dimarzio SD and a PAF Pro in it (replacing the EMG 81/85) Great lead metal rock guitar, but doesn't suit all my musical needs.

Agile Harm 1 White: Pretty good for $330! It's a semi hollow, 2 x P90s. The P90s are alright. The bridge is a little thin sounding, but the neck is decent.








Minus the Jackson with the body my father and I built. The body is actually hard Maple. It's in D Standard with Dimarzio SD and the Breed Neck pups. The low tuning plus the bass pickups PLUS the bright body make it punch you in the gut hard! I'm actually trying to buy a Yamaha Pacifica 612v. I usually ignore Yamahas, but I grabbed it and the Bridge HB + Middle SC tone almost sold me on the spot. It has a SD Jazz in bridge and some Alnico SCs. Flamed maple balck top, Grover locking tuners, some vintage bridge. I compared it to a $1000 G&L, and I liked the Yamaha more!


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 5, 2011)

Year bought/received in front:

(1988) Synsonics Terminator (yup, had one too)
(1990) Harmony that looked like a Jackson Dinky(no idea on model # or name)
(1991) Ibanez PL1660 Proline V (one of my old HS friends still has this)
(1992) Kramer Focus(single slated hum with an OFR)
(1994) Ibanez RG750(still have this! )


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 5, 2011)

1. Stagg Strat Copy (HSS) - Still have, have since pushed both singles and tone pots through the body so it just has the bucker and one vol. showing, I love that configuration
2. Aria Excel (Jackson Copy) - Cheap but mods well. Recently put an AHB-2 Blackout in the bridge and removed everything else, so I actually did the one bucker one volume right haha
3. Schecter C-7 - Got this new on eBay with Duncan Designed pickups for $500. Doesn't say Diamond series or anything so I'm thinking it's a low line, but still the Duncan's make it sound heavenly. Absolutely slays my mate's RGA7 with 707s
4. AXL Wavepoint - Picked this up cheap a few weeks ago, will eventually mod when I find time.
5. ???! Hopefully a Takamine or Cort acoustic sometime in the near future!

Then... Agile Intrepid Pro 8, LTD MH-1000, RG7321


----------



## Blasphemer (Jul 5, 2011)

None of these are my pics

1. Peavey Predator





2. Epi Les Paul





3. Fender MIM Strat (I miss that guitar. It had natural relicing, not some job the fender factory did)





4. Agile Septor 6





5. Kramer Striker


----------



## rekab (Jul 5, 2011)

Ibanez GiO Candy Red
BC Rich early 90s Warlock Platinum w/ EMGs White
BC Rich Virgin 7 String Platinum Black
Hondo Piece of Shit Baby Blue
BC Rich Mockingbird 10,000 Eyes Art Series

Countless others since then and I don't own any of them. I'd kill to get my virgin 7 back though. Loved it


----------



## W424 (Jul 6, 2011)

??? strat copy, renamed Filthy and burned. Still have the body.

80's Gibson SG, had a few problems but still regret selling it

Ibanez RG550LTD, I've had it for about a decade, beat to shit but still plays great

LTD Viper baritone, got pretty much destroyed on tour. Repainted with instant rust.

Gibson SG faded


----------



## jnukes2 (Jul 6, 2011)

1: Gibson Les Paul Studio (Alpine White). Modded to Buckethead's 2000's white LP specs (except all chrome hardware)

2: PRS SE Custom Semi-Hollowbody


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 6, 2011)

1. Schecter Damien 6.
Horrid pickups, I was thrilled to get rid of it. Nice enough neck and finish, but it just didn't agree with me in the end.

2. Ibanez RG7420
Great sound, replaced the stock Ibanez neck pickup and the bridge DiMarzio X2N7 with a pair of BKP ceramic Warpigs which sounded absolutely fucking monstrous. The basswood didn't particularly agree with me, neither did the painted/glossy neck, and I had to sell it.

3. Ibanez RGR08LTD.
Amazing guitar, I wish I hadn't sold it. SD Blackout bridge, a fucking _gorgeous_ neck, and a really nice look too. It felt amazing to play, but money was needed, so it was sold too.

That's it


----------



## Dayn (Jul 6, 2011)

1. Golden Ton electric starter kit my parents got for me from Aldi. Gave it away to charity a couple of months ago.

2. BC Rich Mockingbird, Firebreather body art edition.





Not my image, but that's what it is. Got it used many years ago, I got it because it looked cool and had 24 frets. Mine's a bit dinged up and stuff, but I replaced the hardware and electronics and added a tone knob (the knob covered the cracks).

3. Ibanez RG2228. No more needs to be said.

4. Kala mahogany ukelele my parents brought back for me from their trip to Hawaii.


----------



## IB-studjent- (Jul 6, 2011)

Stagg strat (1st guitar)
Cort strat (2nd guitar)
Aria flying v (3rd guitar)
Jackson RR3 (4th guitar)
ESP kh-2( 5th guitar-first real guitar)
BRJ jekyll 727 (soon to be the 7th and first 7 I get)


----------



## Skin Coffin (Jul 6, 2011)

1 - Ibanez RG320FM - nice guitar, very pretty too. The edge III was the only thing that gave me nightmares 

2 - Carvin DC747 - Just. Perfect.


It's kinda of a weird list, if I can even call it a list  
I'm only 17, it's normal that I don't have many guitars!  

Maybe the next one will be a custom Siggery..


----------



## pink freud (Jul 6, 2011)

1: Ibanez RG120
2: Schecter PT-1
3: Ovation Celebrity
4: Steinberger GU
5: Agile Interceptor 7 Pro

The rest:
6: Godin Glissentar
7: Composite Electric Blade
8: Agile Texan 7


----------



## MädMann (Jul 6, 2011)

1.Harmony Acoustic around 10 brit pounds
2.Peavey Raptor
3.First Act Electric about13 Brit pounds
4.First act acoustic given to me by my cousin
5.B.C. Rich Bronse Warlock

I've gotten a lot more since, and a lot more better quality as well


----------



## xvultures (Jul 6, 2011)

1. Harmony H15 Bobkat, was my grandfathers, and was passed eventually to me. It's beyond old and most of the parts on it have broken due to it being in crappy storage without a case for a long time. Managed to get some play out of it though. (Not my pic, but just an idea)






2. Fender MIM Strat in satin red. Think it was like $200-300 new, my dad bought it for me when I first started learning. He was stoked.

3. Schecter Omen 7 String. They had "duncan designed" pickups in it at the time. Sounded like complete ass, but I didn't know much about guitars at the time, and didn't know you could change that crap out. 

4. LTD EC-300. Thought it was awesome at the time. First guitar I messed around with pickups in, threw EMG 81/85 in it.

5. I forget.


----------



## Empryrean (Jul 6, 2011)

Ltd Ax250 (which I still have )
Ibanez rg..something had a maple fb though 
Schecter S-1 (beastly little thing with a JB in the neck and a Custom 5 in the bridge)
Ibanez Rg7321
Cort Viva 7 (still have, and will likely keep forever )


----------



## Interloper (Jul 7, 2011)

1) Yamaha Classical Acoustic - not sure of the model and I could barely fit my arms around it at the time. I was like 7 years old.

2) Squier Strat - Got this one in 7th grade - it was crap and sounded as such but it was electric and I was happy. 

3) Jackson Professional Randy Rhoads - Got it in 9th grade. It was awesome but I ended up selling it because I was starting to use a lot of different tunings and the floyd made that a pain in the arse.

4) MIM Telecaster. It was pretty beat up but it actually sounded great.

5) Ibanez S7420QM - I really loved this one but the neck cracked, I got it fixed but I ended up selling it to fund something else.


----------



## HipsterZach (Jul 7, 2011)

1. Some Ibanez acoustic guitar
2. Epi SG (11th (?) birthday present. I took it out just last week and stuck new stings on it.)
3. Ibanez S770PB (2010 Model that I got May 2010! Me and my dad were at Guitar Center one day (he drums) and I saw the S on the wall and played it. That was the first S they had in stock in years. He said he would match my 400$ and I got it  I'm glad me and him have a good relationship! Haha)
4. ????
5. ????

I plan on 4 and 5 being an IC400 and a RR3. I am going to treat myself to one once I reach my goal of alternate picking straight 16ths at 200bpm.


----------



## Podium (Jul 8, 2011)

Jackson Js-30 Dinky - my first guitar, a piece of shit that i fell in love with. LFR was terrible , sold last April with great sorrow..

Fender CD-100 Acoustic - decent guitar, sold it because i bearly used it

Schecter Hellraiser Solo 6 - my main guitar for the past year,bought it in may 2010, amazing guitar, completely love it! emg's sounds great though i really don't use it's coil tapping but whatever..
i threw in it some 11-54's and drop tuned it to drop c so it can fit my band Unleash The Pain.
might also install a killswitch in it instead of the tone knob..

Modded Epiphone Les Paul Slash Signature - awesome one, she is from the first run of production, limited edition of 1000 pieces made.
previous owner pimped it with black sperzels (might repleace them for chrome ones to fit the color of hardware) and a Bill Lawrence XL500 bridge pickup, she's my backup guitar for my band but she's currently tuned standard,needs some fretwork/set-up, but i truly love her!

5th guitar? unkown at the moment, probably a loomis NT/RG7321 with 707's
or a c-1 custom


----------



## Kwirk (Jul 8, 2011)

Peavey Raptor
LTD M-50
LTD M-200FM
Ibanez RG550
Ibanez RG1570

Still have the Raptor, M-50 and the RG550. Traded the M-200FM for the RG1570 and then I eventually sold that. The Raptor has held up quite nicely and it plays pretty damn solid. Build quality on mine is really good. I've had it for like 15 years now, although it sat unplayed in it's case for at least half of that time.


----------



## Lrrrr (Jul 8, 2011)

1. 70's Yamaha acoustic junker I found in my grandparents basement. Bowed neck, unplayable past the 4th or 5th fret. 7 years of developed finger strength later and it still hurts like hell to make the basic E, D, G, C chords.
2. Squier Strat
3. Epiphone Les Paul Standard - incredible play for a $500 guitar, build quality is poo, but it feels and and sounds wonderful after a little work.
4. Schecter Blackjack ATX
5. Seagull S6
Future number 6 - Carvin DC727, graduation present for myself this coming winter, college kills so I've never had a lot of cash for new toys. Degree startin to pay for itself. Yus.


----------



## musicaldeath (Jul 8, 2011)

1. Cort Acoustic - played like an electric, sounded awesome. Sold now, although I do miss it.

2. Squier Fat Strat - Still have it, learned everything on it, although it has fallen into a state of disrepair.

3. Ltd-Alexi 600 - Was an awesome guitar... until I decided I wanted a neck pick up. Got sold for...

4. Ibanez RG Geiger thing - was an awesome guitar, but I had no appreciation for it at the time... 

5. Gibson LP Voodoo - Got this just after I got the alexi 600. This guitar is amazing if you can ever find one. Sold last year to fund my Universe.

(Other ones that I have had in this period: JP7 Egyptian Smoke (best guitar evar!) RG-2228, RG-1527, LTD-JH600.


----------



## dclayton1388 (Jul 8, 2011)

1.) Jackson JS20. I still have it. I learned to sweep on that junky old thing, I loved it for a long time, I can't sell it.

2.) Jackson RR3. (Cobalt Blue) I loved this guitar and miss it dreadfully. I did the dumbest thing by trading it off. It played like a dream and i bought it brand new for 600 bucks with a HSC. 

3.) Parker P44 Pro. (Trans/Quilt Green) My biggest mistake. It played okay. The action was terrible (even after 3 set-ups from different people) The sperzels locked up on the lower 3 strings, and the douchebag who traded it to me said it was my problem now. UGH. Sold that bitch.

4.) Ibanez 7321. Great guitar. It did me great, had fantastic action and was buttery smooth. Pups were swapped out for a pair of Dimarzio's which were lovely. I miss it, but, it hurt my hands quite a bit to play. The shoulders were too rough for me to handle. 

5.) Jackson DK2M. This is my baby. I love it. The action is just right, the passive duncans sound great, and i've never had issues with it. 

The most recent addition I've made was purchasing a white Carvin Bolt. Which I do love. It's got a fantastic tone. I can only be excited for what is next to come!!


----------



## Off_The_Heezay (Jul 8, 2011)

1. Westfield Strat copy. Black w/ white pickguard. Now covered in paint and stickers, with a SD Hotrails in the bridge. God awful but I loved it at the time.

2. Ibanez RG320FM. Dark blue/purple. Love this guitar, still use it a lot. Got an SD Super Distortion/'59 combo, and after that a BKP Miracle Man/Cold Sweat. In the process of a makeover with 'Night of the Living Thread' logo, and white BKP Aftermath/VHII set.

3. Ran Custom Explorer. Diamondplate finish, EMGs. From a time when I was huge into Metallica. Had a bit of a love/hate relationship with it, but was very sad to see it go. Unfortunately it was the most valuable guitar I owned by a distance, and I needed the cash.

4. Schecter C7 Hellraiser. Red. Very nice playing guitar, but I never really used the 7 to its full potential, and I ended up selling it to fund synth gear.

5. Fender Standard Telecaster. My current guitar, loved teles for years and finally got one. Saving up for BKP Piledrivers.


----------



## kslespaul (Jul 8, 2011)

lets see...
1. a REALLY old Aria nylon acoustic that mom had as a kid. I beat on that thing as a baby and it still comes out of the case occasionally 
2. first act POS electric guitar.. sounded like absolute shit but i couldnt have been happier with it at that point, i was about 10 and was just starting to get serious.
3. A nice little Squire Classic Vibe (age 13) i LOVED this thing but regrettably sold it.. 
4. Epiphone Les Paul 100 i know, i know, its supposed to be a horrible guitar but at the time i had no clue. Still own the thing to this day and love it to pieces too 
5.Ibanez RG321mh. this is the guitar that started my ibanez addiction and led me to sell the squire in order to fund an Ibanez Apex 2. 

funny.. feels like im fondly reminising of my children


----------



## Thought-Police (Jul 9, 2011)

1. 95 or 96 Cort strat that my uncle bought me (currently in pieces being refinished I'll never sell this one.)
2. 2001-2003? Washburn WR-120 ( I should have never sold this guitar it had a really unique sound for some reason that I've never been able to reproduce)
3.2007 Cort X-2 (still own has an Emg 85 in the bridge I'll never sell this one either)
4. 1980? M-100? ( some obscure Cort from the 80s that my friends dad found in the garbage and gave to me because nothing worked on it, I put a lace sensor dually in it, I'm a Cort fanboy in case you couldn't tell lol this one will be getting a replacement body soon)
5. 2000? Squire stage master 7 ( I love the neck on this guitar it's currently in pieces it also is getting a replacement body)


----------

